# WaterSmith Fountain



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Has anyone purchased one of these fountains for there ponds, I know theres a dealer in urbana, thinking of adding one to our pond, seems like it would look nice and add oxygen.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

We do not sell the WaterSmith fountains but we do offer four other manufactures. If you are interested in a fountain we will do a free property survey to provide you with quotes for exactly what you need. PM me if your interested.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I purchased one of these watersmith fountains last week for our pond and what a difference, I bought it with the light kit and at night it is beautiful, and at the same time the amount of water that is being moved around. The one I purchased pumps 10,450 gallons of water per hour, has a 4 inch draw pipe that goes down to 1 foot off of bottom of pond, so it is helping to move some of the muck at the same time, highly recommended. The business is located in urbana, pretty neat place just to visit, they offer tours, and hatch 50,000 trout every 14 weeks,


----------

